# Jaeger leCoultre



## John Dane (Dec 14, 2016)

Does anyone out there have experience of Jaeger leCoultre watches they want to share? I have just acquired a gold ladies J lC and wonder how to identify age, for example. It is gold and has a number 95065 stamped on the back. It looks like a Reverso - but doesn't seem to reverse, as it were. I'd say it was from the 70's but it's hard to judge...


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

Best way to date JLC watches is by posting a picture so that we can tell what decade it's from and also from the movement that it has...


----------



## John Dane (Dec 14, 2016)

I'm new to the forum - and can't see how to upload a pic...!


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

Use this website https://postimage.org/


----------



## John Dane (Dec 14, 2016)




----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

John Dane said:


>


 Where have you been.....down the local graveyard? :laugh:


----------



## John Dane (Dec 14, 2016)

Haha! Actually, it's a cast of Chopin's hand!!


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Possibly 60's, nice watch, its not a Reverso, Jaeger Le coultre make some very high end movements and are quite under-rated in my opinion........


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

Agree with the above post, take it to a friendly local watchmaker & ask him to open the back, take a macro pic' if possible.

'If' it's a cal 101 send me a bottle of falling over liquid before you go on holiday. :yes:

Alan


----------



## John Dane (Dec 14, 2016)

Thanks, guys! I'll be back!


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

I'm tempted to say 1950s...


----------



## Daveyboyz (Mar 9, 2016)

My gut instinct told me it is fairly early but given JLC retained their 1920's style I could be wrong footed but I thought 40's or 50's.

Looking forwards to hearing news on this....


----------

